# Essential tremor is ruining my life



## Velociraptor (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm 100% sure I have essential tremor/ familial tremor. It's getting worse over time, and is intensified greatly by the slightest amounts of anxiety or discomfort. It's embarassing and contributes greatly to the severity of my social anxiety. It's safe to say that it's gotten so bad that it's ruining my life.

My hands are always trembling, especially my left one. My head shakes (up and down) when I sit or stand in certain positions. I used to able to control it, but not anymore. I used to play guitar and piano, but I can't anymore. Here's a list of daily actions that are often difficult and sometimes impossible to do when I'm being observed: writing, typing, using a mouse accurately, making facial expressions (especially with my mouth), handing someone something, extending arms/ reaching for something, eating without spilling or missing my mouth, drinking without spilling, pouring something without spilling, holding my head still, sharpening a pencil without repeatedly missing the hole, putting a cap back on a marker, using a key without missing the slot, sliding a card without missing the slot, pressing buttons without missing or hitting the wrong buttons, and much more. Basically anything involving the use of hands. This may seem like an unnecessary list, but I really want to get the point accross that I cannot do the most basic things without severe discomfort.

I've become avoidant of many important things in life because of this. I have panic attacks when it gets too noticeable or out of control, because I can't take the embarassment and attention it gets me. I'm starting to perform poorly at my job, I won't go to public school, I won't hang out with anyone new, I won't go out in public alone, I won't try and find a better job, I won't assert myself for fear of conflict, I won't approach figures of authority, because any of these situations almost always lead to uncontrollable shaking.

People can easily see when I'm intimidated, embarassed, angry, stressed, etc. Even if someone simply _says_ something that makes me slightly uncomfortable, I have to stop using my hands completely or they will easily see that what they said bothered me, because I'll _instantly_ start shaking severely. This has led to me randomly dropping things, randomly setting things down in a weird spot, randomly dropping my arms and becoming expressionless and still, or randomly leaving the room, even during the middle of casual conversations, which seems like incredibly bizarre behavior to anyone around me. I can't take it anymore.

I'm seeing a neurologist about it soon, but I don't know what to expect and I'm soooooo anxious. I just wanted to know-

based on what I've explained, what do you think are the chances that I'll get a beta-blocker? (I live in california.) I have good blood-pressure, just got my blood checked and everything looks great, and am otherwise physically healthy except for a rapid heartrate (usually over 100 bpm.) I need to know what my chances are of getting a beta-blocker, I can't take this anymore.

Btw I've been taking Xanax, but I don't want to become addicted, and the rebound tremor is terrible. I need something long-term.


----------



## keepfighting (Nov 11, 2011)

Velociraptor said:


> I'm 100% sure I have essential tremor/ familial tremor. It's getting worse over time, and is intensified greatly by the slightest amounts of anxiety or discomfort. It's embarassing and contributes greatly to the severity of my social anxiety. It's safe to say that it's gotten so bad that it's ruining my life.
> 
> My hands are always trembling, especially my left one. My head shakes (up and down) when I sit or stand in certain positions. I used to able to control it, but not anymore. I used to play guitar and piano, but I can't anymore. Here's a list of daily actions that are often difficult and sometimes impossible to do when I'm being observed: writing, typing, using a mouse accurately, making facial expressions (especially with my mouth), handing someone something, extending arms/ reaching for something, eating without spilling or missing my mouth, drinking without spilling, pouring something without spilling, holding my head still, sharpening a pencil without repeatedly missing the hole, putting a cap back on a marker, using a key without missing the slot, sliding a card without missing the slot, pressing buttons without missing or hitting the wrong buttons, and much more. Basically anything involving the use of hands. This may seem like an unnecessary list, but I really want to get the point accross that I cannot do the most basic things without severe discomfort.
> 
> ...


Hi

24 M here from India and I am in a very similar situation as you. In fact, its worst for me as I chose dentistry as my career and after that this problem started with me. You can imagine how bad it can be for me. Obviously, its not possible for me to work as a dentist with this disease. So I have changed my profession because of this and currently doing a post graduation in another subject. Never thought that life would become so hard for me. No one in this world is aware of my condition, not even my family as I don think telling them would do any good to me or anyone else.

I have been to many doctors to consult about my problem.. and guess what.. they are not able to even diagnose this... wat to talk about treatment...
they said its just because I am lacking confidence in myself. but I just dont believe this. This problem started with me when I was 18 and I cant digest this that the confidence that I build in me all through these 18 years just went off in a flash.

Anyways, I can very well understand ur problem and know how much one has to suffer with this. I would like to talk to you and discuss more about this and share our knowledge about the treatment for this. Can we talk on skype? This is my skype id... sa.uk1 
Feel free to add me..
take care


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Its not a confidence thing at all essential tremor is more often linked to
your genes and someone in your femily be it grandparents or great will have had it. My grandfather did, i went to a neurologist and got it diagnosed. Anxiety makes it worse and you can try to hide it which just draws more attention to it i found. people can be ignorant of this condition and think you are nervous etc, telling them can sometimes be easier than doing elaborate things to hide it.
Beta blockers neverworked for me but there is a med called topomax that can be used. Luckily mine is on the mild spectrum and hasnt got any worse touch wood.
Strengthening exercises for the bodyparts that are most affected works and caffeine reduction helps.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Dude, there are a lot of treatments for essential tremor. Go see your doctor (preferably a neurologist if you can). It is a legitimate medical problem, it does not happen because of nervousness, it is not your fault. It has to do with brain circuitry, without going into too much detail.


----------



## Jsme (Jan 17, 2013)

*I understand*

Essential Tremor can truly ruin a life. It's severely stunted mine. You can gather more information from the International Essential Tremor Foundation at http://www.essentialtremor.org
Essential Tremor can start in your hands and move to your head or back-and-forth. If you go to the website, you will understand it a bit more.
I took beta blockers and they didn't help, plus, I was really out of it.
It used to be primarily in my hands, but moved to my head. Katherine Hepburn had it and it had gotten worse over time. That usually happens. I had trouble holding drinks when it was in my hands, but when it moved to my head, my hands got better after a while. My head will shake when I'm upset or with any conflict. It's obvious when I'm not happy with someone. It's pretty bad and I try and hide it. People never know unless I tell them. But it always feels like I'm not controlling it well. I do hope they can find a cure someday. I have all of the symptoms mentioned in the beginning of this post. So, we should try and help find a cure. Try to help raise money for research and spread the word because so many people will get this (if they don't have it already) when they get older. Something like 10 mil people have it. I'm sorry for everyone having to go through it. It's awful and it can be difficult to raise money because people don't see that it's as important as MS or Parkinsons. But more people have BET and it can be devastating.


----------



## greg1989 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have the exact same problem as you. I'm 23 and have tremors in my hands and more annoyingly in my neck (head). As a result i've become VERY self-concious and developed severe social anxiety which makes life so much more difficult. The tremors are much more obvious when I feel people are watching me or am communicating with people outside of my immediate family or friends. If I only had it in my hands, I could maybe deal with it but having tremors in my head makes life unbearable. I've been on many medications, mainly for the Anxiety but have also tried meds for the shaking. I've been to a psychiatrist on a number of occasions but unfortunately i'm told there is no cure for ET 

Below is a list of drugs i've tried:

Antidepressants 
Paxil - had sexual side effects so changed to,
Moclobemide - I've been on this for a few years and find it lifts my mood and makes me more sociable and thankfully has no side effects.

Benzodiazepines 
Valium & Xanax - both I found were equally as good but only last a few hours. They did reduce my tremors though.
Ativan - same as above but not as effective.

Beta Blockers  
Atenolol & Propranolol - these meds are great. They reduce my tremor by about half. I found the Propranolol was the better of the two but the effects wear off quicker. They also slow my heart beat which helps when I get nervous. I've experienced no major side effects and they're non habit forming. If you're not on them already i'd give them a try. There's also a drug called Primidone which I haven't tried but might also be effective for ET.

Alcohol remains the most effective relief for my tremors but as I don't want to become an alcoholic i'm trying to steer clear of it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi, when I was taking benzos and ssris tremors were a pretty common side effect. I suggest treating it with nutrition based approach unless the neuro finds something definite. Water, healing your digestive system and eating for nutritional needs and not taste or comfort.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Any of you tried taking a high potency B complex? _*awaits antagonistic response_

I would always consider nutritional and general health aspects before taking meds. B vits and a good exercise regime would be my first thought. Feed the nervous system then exercise it.


----------



## jimmyhis (Mar 28, 2013)

*this might help*

Hi all was reading about your problems with tremors and can relate to you all as I had them at times I couldn't write it was just a scribble. In fact my dad,brother and sister had them as well they can be really annoying. the thing that stopped mine was Magnesium L-Threonate which is a special type of magnesium which can get past the blood brain barrier. If anybody tries it let me know how you please

Jimmy


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have had essential tremor all my life. Other kids use to tease me about it. I am very self conscious about it. I try not to do thing in front of people that I have trouble with because they always make a remark about it. They get worse when my blood sugar is off or I am anxious. I have trouble doing anything requiring fine motor skills with my hand like putting a screw in. I also have trouble signing things in public. The worst thing is those electronic signature pads. I haven't taken any meds for them because I feel like it isn't really impacting my life severely.


----------



## angelfan17 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Angelfan17*



keepfighting said:


> Hi
> 
> 24 M here from India and I am in a very similar situation as you. In fact, its worst for me as I chose dentistry as my career and after that this problem started with me. You can imagine how bad it can be for me. Obviously, its not possible for me to work as a dentist with this disease. So I have changed my profession because of this and currently doing a post graduation in another subject. Never thought that life would become so hard for me. No one in this world is aware of my condition, not even my family as I don think telling them would do any good to me or anyone else.
> 
> ...


Hello, I am in the U.S. and I am a General Dentist. I have been practicing for approximately 30 years. I have had more and more difficulty in practicing Dentistry related to the tremors in my hands. It is almost impossible to do intricate work, and the quality has suffered despite my best efforts. I have been diagnosed with Essential Tremors and have been advised to quit practice, but that is very difficult to do. But I know that this is going to happen soon. I haven't been able to talk with anyone about this situation. Please let me know how your situation worked out. Quitting Dentistry is very hard since it is my identity as well as my profession. You can email me at [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## rushing (Mar 26, 2014)

*B 12 shots*



jonny neurotic said:


> Any of you tried taking a high potency B complex? _*awaits antagonistic response_
> 
> I would always consider nutritional and general health aspects before taking meds. B vits and a good exercise regime would be my first thought. Feed the nervous system then exercise it.


I have tried both b complex shots and b12 shots and noticed that b12 shots do a better job in reducing tremors by about 40% if i take them twice a week.. try them .. i have ET in head since i was 9 yrs but progress was drastic since i hit 40 now i am 43 and still i manage to disguise it most of the times unless i am in a very stressful situation , also amazingly Propranolol doesn't help at all and Tianeptine (stablon) helps tremendously !! which is usually prescribed to GAD and depression... one last thing magnesium also helped me BIG TIME donno why .. and together with calcuim they work great to sooth my tremors, good luck


----------



## Manoj Nair (Jan 31, 2015)

Gluten free diet has helped many essential tremor patients go completely tremor free, even those having a history of ET in their family. People who suffered from it for decades are now enjoying a completely healthy life. So go gluten free and spread the word.


----------



## Izzy2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Essential Tremor - TREATMENTS?!!*

Yes. Essential Tremor has put a huge damper on my life also. Sometimes I feel like that's not the right diagnosis. Does anyone have tremors in their LEGS? While standing still especially? And I really feel like it's in my hips. It has affected my everyday life. Sometimes I can't even go to the grocery. 
I have found the ONLY thing that helps is alcohol. The last thing I want to be is an alcoholic. But What else can you do? 
I am on:
Propranlol 180 Mg
Xanax .25 (just the little white one)
Armour Thyroid (and take a thyroid pill everyday)
In 2012 I took a radioactive iodine pill to kill my thyroid gland. It was recommended by my doctor. I can't have children so I thought maybe this would help me conceive. Little did I know, it didn't help at all. I wouldn't recommend this to anyone. But. in 2008 I was diagnosis with Graves Disease. So my thyroid levels went up and down. I was hyper and hypo. They were never regulated with medicine and I definitely feel this is the whole reason my shaking increased. If my thyroids are off, the level of my shaking goes sky high. I am scared to go out in public and have huge anxiety. Mostly just shaking while standing. Standing in line our checking out. I have never had any mental issues. And that I am thankful for. 
Anyone else out in the world like me? With leg tremors while standing? And what medications are recommended for this? 
PS. I had two MRI's done. In my brain and my spine. I am a 34 yr. old female. Caucasion. Doctors ruled out Parkinsons, MS, and tumor, back in 08' when they first discovered my Thyroid problems.


----------



## Kar (Sep 18, 2015)

keepfighting said:


> Hi
> 
> 24 M here from India and I am in a very similar situation as you. In fact, its worst for me as I chose dentistry as my career and after that this problem started with me. You can imagine how bad it can be for me. Obviously, its not possible for me to work as a dentist with this disease. So I have changed my profession because of this and currently doing a post graduation in another subject. Never thought that life would become so hard for me. No one in this world is aware of my condition, not even my family as I don think telling them would do any good to me or anyone else.
> 
> ...


I'm aged 25 from India,I have ET my hands,legs,head ,hips are shaky when I do physical work,very embrassing, went to a neurologist he gave beta blockers but it's increasing, then he added with Mysoline tablets it controls but showing side effects with sexual activities also stressed sleepy tired lack of concentration,kind of addicted to this tablets,this tablets making me addicted to it,I'm a electrical engineer got to do lot with hands and physical activities but lost career because of tremors,resigned my job it's ruining my life,any solution.


----------



## Daniel1984 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi. I was searching for essential tremor and i've red your post. How are you? I'm a nurse for 10 years and the last ones has been terrible...i'm day by day least capably... i red that you were a dentist.


----------

